# System hängt sich seit dem Wechsel zur Wasserkühlung auf



## Kons0l3nkind (7. Juli 2020)

Hallo,
Ich hab mir am Freitag auf mein bestehendes System eine NZXT Kraken X63 gebaut. Seitdem hängt sich mein System sehr oft auf. Eigentlich immer nachdem es eine Zeit lang auf Belastung lief. Wenn ich dann beispielsweise das Spiel beende reagiert Windows nicht mehr. 
Ich hab schon sämtliche Festplatten versuchsweise vom System abgeklemmt um zu schauen ob es daran liegt. Das selbe mim Arbeitsspeicher. Windows ist uptodate. Bios hab ich auch auf den neuesten Stand gebracht. 

Mein System:
AMD Ryzen 5 3600x
Gigabyte Gaming x x570 
GeForce gtx 1070 

Wäre sehr erfreut wenn mir da irgendwer weiter helfen könnte. 

Ach. Hab mir auch noch von NZXT die lüftersteuerung geholt und lasse alles darüber laufen. Hat sich aber nicht gebessert. Temperatur sieht auch alles eigentlich sehr gut aus


----------



## NatokWa (8. Juli 2020)

Was für ein Netzteil hast du verbaut ?

Beenden vom Spiel heißt das die Leistungsanforderungen an die GPU/CPU schlagartig auf nahe null abfallen. Hast du ein schlechtes Netzteil oder gar billigen Chinaböller-Müll verbaut KANN das Systemabstürze verursachen. 
Ein Gegentest mit Furmark wäre schnell gemacht und würde evtl. schon das ganze bestätigen (das es am Lastwegfall liegt) wenn der Rechner abschmiert bei Beendigung eines Durchlaufes.


----------



## Kons0l3nkind (8. Juli 2020)

Netzteil ist ein 640watt be quiet Netzteil. Ist zwar schon paar Jahre alt. Aber dachte eigentlich das das reicht


----------



## Kons0l3nkind (8. Juli 2020)

Gibt es evtl eine Alternative zur cam Software von NZXT? Hab mal irgendwo gelesen das es da schon mal Probleme mit gab


----------



## Bert2007 (8. Juli 2020)

Kühler zu fest angezogen? Hab das bei mir auch. Er zickt dann beim booten...Status LED zeigt mir dann Ram Fehler an.


----------



## Kons0l3nkind (8. Juli 2020)

Glaub ich nicht. Hab den nur locker mim Schraubendreher angezogen. Hatte ihn auch zwischenzeitlich mal abgebaut um zu schauen ob er richtig aufliegt


----------



## orca113 (8. Juli 2020)

Also ich hatte ähnliche Probleme mit einem AiO Wakü System von Gigabyte Aorus.

1. Fehler, Kühler war zu fest angeballert. Habe die Vier Schrauben nochmal diagonal gelöst und nur Handfest angezogen dann lief das System zumindest schon mal runder und die Anzeigefehler waren weg. Freezes waren nur noch sporadisch.

2. Fehler, ich habe die Firmware des AiO Systems nicht geupdatet. Versuch ein Firmwareupdate (danach waren auch die sporadischen Freezes in Windows verschwunden). Schau ob du bei NZXT ein Firmwareupdate Tool bekommst. Das gibt es bei next. Schreib dafür den Support an.


----------



## Kons0l3nkind (8. Juli 2020)

orca113 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte ähnliche Probleme mit einem AiO Wakü System von Gigabyte Aorus.
> 
> 1. Fehler, Kühler war zu fest angeballert. Habe die Vier Schrauben nochmal diagonal gelöst und nur Handfest angezogen dann lief das System zumindest schon mal runder und die Anzeigefehler waren weg. Freezes waren nur noch sporadisch.
> 
> 2. Fehler, ich habe die Firmware des AiO Systems nicht geupdatet. Versuch ein Firmwareupdate (danach waren auch die sporadischen Freezes in Windows verschwunden). Schau ob du bei NZXT ein Firmwareupdate Tool bekommst. Das gibt es bei next. Schreib dafür den Support an.



NZXT hat ja so eine Cam Software um die Kühlung zu steuern, die musste ich bei denen ja schon runter laden, die updatet sich selbst.
Und zum Thema zu fest angezogen, hab jetzt den Originalen Kühler nochmal drauf gemacht, genauso fest angezogen und das System läuft 1a.


----------



## Shinna (8. Juli 2020)

Wenn man mal googled findet man diverse Postings zu Problemen die mit der CAM Software in Verbindung stehen. Hast Du es mal ohne CAM getestet? Wirklich brauchen tut man es ja nicht.



> Beenden vom Spiel heißt das die Leistungsanforderungen an die GPU/CPU schlagartig auf nahe null abfallen. Hast du ein schlechtes Netzteil oder gar billigen Chinaböller-Müll verbaut KANN das Systemabstürze verursachen.
> Ein Gegentest mit Furmark wäre schnell gemacht und würde evtl. schon das ganze bestätigen (das es am Lastwegfall liegt) wenn der Rechner abschmiert bei Beendigung eines Durchlaufes.


 
Wenn er nur von Luft zu WaKü gewechselt ist macht das imo keinen Sinn.  Die Lastwechsel sind ja nach wie vor die selben.


----------



## Kons0l3nkind (8. Juli 2020)

Ich hab ja noch die Lüftersteuerung die über die Cam läuft. Die kann ich ja anders nicht ansteuern. Hatte nicht genug Anschlüsse am Board um alles anzuschließen. Y-Kabel sind da doch eher schlecht, oder?


----------



## Shinna (8. Juli 2020)

Warum sollen Y-Kabel schlecht sein?


----------



## Sebastian87ger (17. Oktober 2021)

Bei mir hat es geholfen in der NZXT CAM App alles unnötige zu deaktivieren, auch das Overlay. Ich habe nur die Bereiche Kühlung und Beleuchtung aktiviert gelassen und seit dem keine Abstürze mehr.


----------

